# Deeznutz 120 extra long



## deeznutz

Hey guys and gals, been here for a while but I never really did a build thread here. Tonight I took some pictures and thought I would share.

The tank is just over a year old and its been through a lot of ups and downs, mostly downs but things are starting go my way.

The tank is a Miracles 84x18x18 3/4 starphire

Enjoy 

IMG_3146 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

IMG_3141 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

IMG_3132 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

IMG_3133 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

IMG_3131 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

IMG_3130 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

IMG_3116 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

IMG_3115 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

IMG_3105 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

IMG_3095 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

IMG_3096 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

IMG_3101 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

IMG_3102 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

IMG_3103 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

IMG_3104 by deeznutz398, on Flickr


----------



## cb1021

Wow that's a beautiful stand design. Really nice aesthetics on other hardware too.


----------



## notclear

Very nice, a lot of space for the fish.


----------



## deeznutz

cb1021 said:


> Wow that's a beautiful stand design. Really nice aesthetics on other hardware too.


Thanks a lot!



notclear said:


> Very nice, a lot of space for the fish.


Thanks man, the tangs love the length


----------



## zk4444

Very nice 

Bare-bottom FTW!


----------



## kookie_guy

I've had the opportunity to see this tank in person, and it's a thing of beauty.


----------



## TBemba

Are those lights EcoTech Marine's Radion 15's?

If they are how do you like them? Would you have went a different direction in hindsight?

That is a beautiful tank


----------



## dmrg3

That is my dream tank. Just wow. 
I wonder, how much is it??


----------



## kamal

beautiful tank


----------



## deeznutz

zk4444 said:


> Very nice
> 
> Bare-bottom FTW!


Thanks man, this is my first time doing bare bottom and I'm starting to really like it.
I was planning to add sand back in one day, but I've decided to keep it the way it is. FTW lol



kookie_guy said:


> I've had the opportunity to see this tank in person, and it's a thing of beauty.


Thanks man I appreciate it, I'm glad I had the chance to show you my tank.



TBemba said:


> Are those lights EcoTech Marine's Radion 15's?
> 
> If they are how do you like them? Would you have went a different direction in hindsight?
> 
> That is a beautiful tank


Thank you

Yes they are the XR15 pros. I love them. They have done well and my sps are doing fantastic now. It took a year to figure out a good setting, but well worth it.

I've always loved the results I got with T5 for sps and it was the initial plan, but i couldn't justice the cost of 2 x 36" ATI hybrid units. The tank is a 7 footer. PLus the Radions gave me the clean look I was after.



dmrg3 said:


> That is my dream tank. Just wow.
> I wonder, how much is it??


Thank you for the compliments, I'm blushing lol. Its seems like we have similar taste .

Ummm, I'm not allowed to say how much it cost hahaha. The tank is a custom 84x18x18 Miracles tank and I used 3/4 glass for a chunky, robust look. I designed the stand myself as well. My granite/quartz guy came in and trimmed the rim around the tank in the same colour quartz as our kitchen to tie everything together.

The tank drains into my basement sump which is directly beneath the tank. I built a 8'x14' fish room to do all my dirty work  I was able to do this because we completely gutted the house when we bought it 3 years ago.

Before

Demo night 
From the front of the house
photo 2 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

From the back of the house

photo 1 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

Tank proposal, still can't believe it got approved 
photo 5 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

All cleaned out and ready to build the floor level with the rest of the house

photo 3 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

After 5 weeks of sweat and tears, working long and hard to get the house ready for us to move in. I still had to go to work everyday as well. We bridge the two homes so it had to get done asap!

IMG_4871 by deeznutz398, on Flickr



kamal said:


> beautiful tank


Thank you!


----------



## deeznutz

Oh looky what I found in my q tank, I have no idea how it got there??? 

So ever since I lost my last Achilles to Ick, I swore I wouldn't get another one and be happy with my tang count. Well I was browsing around in one of my LFS and low and behold I found a juvenile Achilles!

Unlike my last one which was fairly matured. This fish reminded me of my very first Achilles, a juvi as well and was in very bad shape. I kept the guy for 5 years and named him todd-ski. Unfortunatly he was sold by a LFS that was housing my fish. But was told it died by Oakville reef gallery who aren't around anymore. Thank god!

Anywho, I couldn't resist the temptation and the achilles holds a special place in my heart. My tank was designed for tangs and the Achilles was at the top of the list!

I've had him for about 8 days now and he's eating well. He's not eating meaty foods but devouring red sea veggies. I've found from my experience is that the Achilles is more of a vegetarian and usually sticks to seaweed. So I'm not too concerned. It would be nice if he did eat LRF to fatten him up quicker.

He's not showing any signs of ich and his belly is starting to get round. I'm going to start hypo-salinity treatment tomorrow since he's in a none stressed state.

Heres a terrible pic of him, notice he's barely got any orange on him and the orange he does have is very muted and dingy. I can't wait for this guy to mature and show me his Colour!
IMG_3390 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

So I really hope he makes it through the quarantine period, I miss having a Achilles!

I'll finish up with a few full tank shots

FTS
IMG_3385 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

Left side

IMG_3386 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

Right side

IMG_3387 by deeznutz398, on Flickr


----------



## duckhams

Im very jealous of the Achilles! Things are looking awesome! What % are you running your XR15's at?


----------



## deeznutz

duckhams said:


> Im very jealous of the Achilles! Things are looking awesome! What % are you running your XR15's at?


Thanks man, I'm very excited as well. I'm running the Radion @ 75%
No plans on upping the power yet. I have seen a big difference in growth from 60% to 75%


----------



## noy

tank and house looks great. Awesome find on the Achilles.

Wouldn't worry about him not eat LRF while in quarantine, once he hits the main display and sees the "feeding frenzy" they usually join in the fray.


----------



## duckhams

deeznutz said:


> Thanks man, I'm very excited as well. I'm running the Radion @ 75%
> No plans on upping the power yet. I have seen a big difference in growth from 60% to 75%


I didn't expect you to say 75% on such a shallow tank! I bet the growth is phenomenal! Im thinking of running 3 on my 48x20x20 as we redo the tank, but the pull of the XR30PRO's may yet win out.


----------



## deeznutz

noy said:


> tank and house looks great. Awesome find on the Achilles.
> 
> Wouldn't worry about him not eat LRF while in quarantine, once he hits the main display and sees the "feeding frenzy" they usually join in the fray.


Thanks Noy, I fed him LRF last night and he's taking to it now 



duckhams said:


> I didn't expect you to say 75% on such a shallow tank! I bet the growth is phenomenal! Im thinking of running 3 on my 48x20x20 as we redo the tank, but the pull of the XR30PRO's may yet win out.


The growth has been very good in the last few months. The 3 xr 30 might being too much. But you won;t know until you try


----------



## deeznutz

Video time!

So I was messing around last night and I made a video on my phone. I uploaded it to youtube. 720p, it s bit blue, but what can you do 

So here goes&#8230;.

FTS






Enjoy


----------



## cb1021

Yo that's a sick soundtrack. Link??


----------



## deeznutz

Its Jayz first album. Reasonable doubt.


----------



## deeznutz

My Achilles didn't make it past q. But my Naso did 

Here are some quick shots from tonight.

My new Naso
IMG_3998 by deeznutz398, on Flickr
IMG_3996 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

Ultimate bonsai

IMG_4045 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

BOP
IMG_4043 by deeznutz398, on Flickr''

Not sure what this is, but it's one of my faves

IMG_4021 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

Deenutz Banana Strawberry Cyphastrea
It's very berry red and its been showing a lot of yellow as well.
I've had this coral for about 5 years now, it has always grown and then die back. The last time it developed yellow it completely bleached out. It has now regained it's reds and the yellow is coming back. I hope it doesn't bleach out again and starts to carry the yellow gene  I can't get pics of the yellow unfortunately 
IMG_4020 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

Catalina

IMG_4019 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

Setosa

IMG_4016 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

Unknown, but it's got potential

IMG_4015 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

Forgot the species but it's all purple with green polyps, don't mind the flash.

IMG_4013 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

Tri colour

IMG_4012 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

Tiny Orange passion

IMG_4011 by deeznutz398, on Flickr

More to come


----------



## fesso clown

That Naso is beautiful. Sorry to hear about the Achelies. QT is hard but worth the effort for sure. I have lost an abosimal amount of fish in QT over the last couple months, I am really glad my DT is still safe from pathogens though. That's the only plus side. I bet they would have perished in the DT and then I'd be back to square 1 needing to go fallow.... Or maybe I am just unlucky....
I lost my little Kole yesterday to god knows what...
Keep up the good fight. I am on my way to SUM to grab more fish right now.... Going to try a Longnose Butterfly for $20!


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Desperately need to get my old system back up ... again!!!! Dang schticks makes wanna weep ...


----------



## deeznutz

fesso clown said:


> That Naso is beautiful. Sorry to hear about the Achelies. QT is hard but worth the effort for sure. I have lost an abosimal amount of fish in QT over the last couple months, I am really glad my DT is still safe from pathogens though. That's the only plus side. I bet they would have perished in the DT and then I'd be back to square 1 needing to go fallow.... Or maybe I am just unlucky....
> I lost my little Kole yesterday to god knows what...
> Keep up the good fight. I am on my way to SUM to grab more fish right now.... Going to try a Longnose Butterfly for $20!


Yeah it just wasn't worth the rick with the Achilles, so ich prone.

Good luck with the new fishes



Sea MunnKey said:


> Desperately need to get my old system back up ... again!!!! Dang schticks makes wanna weep ...


Stop typing and just do it already


----------



## Kweli

Is that black sand or bare bottom tank?
How is it dealing with algae/detritus? Always wondered if i should go bare, or black sand, for my next tank


----------



## deeznutz

Bare bottom for the win!

My first time doing bare bottom and it has been exceptional. Detritus settles in certain areas of the tank and with a quick vacuum it's all gone.

I like to feed my sps with fish pooh as well so I like to blow it around back into the water column. I do this once of twice a week.

Ideally I prefer the look of sand, but I've found the husbandry much easier with without it. Especially since I'm SPS dominated.

HTH

-dan


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Even in my skimmerless, sumpless 29 gallon, it's bare bottom. Upgrading in the works tho' ...


----------



## deeznutz

New vid!


----------



## fesso clown

Looking real good Dan! 

I think I might take a video of my tank later today... you've inspired me...... to clean my glass!


----------



## deeznutz

Nice man, I'm sure we all need to see what kind of sps you have cooking in there 

-dan


----------



## TBemba

The tank looks fantastic, if i owned it I could see losing hours watching it.

Question, approximately how far is the closest coral to your lights? 

I have the same light and the same program (thank you again) My highest arco's are only approximately 2 inches below the surface of the water. I'm wonder if that's too close.

Also what kind of growth are you getting?


----------



## deeznutz

Thank you!

Closest coral right now is about 5" from the surface. It might be a bit high, depending on what kind of coral it it. Are you running it in light acclimation mode? Maybe run it a bit longer like 4-5 weeks.

I'm getting great growth. If you look in the video there are a few larger colonies. Those were grown from 1" frags 15 months ago.

-dan


----------



## TBemba

Yep ran for a 4 week acclimatization. I just turned them down to 65% of what they were and a 2 week acclimatization period.

All SPS that high up but the two higher ones were lighting up. Purple Dragon Acro and a Birds nest. Everything else is loving the light.

Nice fast growth rate. Keep us updated.


----------



## mattdean

Tank is looking fantastic. nice coral placement. everything has space to grow and it looks balanced. Nicely done~!


----------



## deeznutz

mattdean said:


> Tank is looking fantastic. nice coral placement. everything has space to grow and it looks balanced. Nicely done~!


Thanks man, I'm really loving the tank right now. Fingers crossed, everything is going nice and smooth. No headaches, no number chasing, no confusion.

Just sitting back and enjoying the view 

-dan


----------



## Sea MunnKey

Hey Dan ... your tank's looking mighty fine. All that's really missing are sps ... yeah flood the system with acros man!!


----------



## deeznutz

mattdean said:


> Tank is looking fantastic. nice coral placement. everything has space to grow and it looks balanced. Nicely done~!


Thanks man. I've been trying to add as many sps as I can get my hand on lol.
I just counted over 50 different sps pieces. I just need some time. This time next year should be pretty good if things continue the way they are.

deez


----------



## mattdean

Haha. I hear you. I have to practice so much restraint to not buy a hundred sps corals. LOL!


----------



## Sea MunnKey

I'm really thankful that we, local refers are fortunate to collect and share wonderful coral frags among ourselves without dishing unreal prices ... unlike the USA


----------



## deeznutz

New FTS!








[/URL]IMG_4608 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## reefjunkie86

Wow the tank looks great.


----------



## sig

WOW. what a beauty.

Looks like i need a new tank urgently 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fesso clown

sig said:


> WOW. what a beauty.
> 
> Looks like i need a new tank urgently


IT Lives!!!!!

Yes, this is indeed an inspiration!


----------



## kuopan

wow gorgeous tank but gorgeous home also! the reno looksamazing. can't believe the change. looks like something off property brothers or something, haha


----------



## deeznutz

reefjunkie86 said:


> Wow the tank looks great.


Thank you



sig said:


> WOW. what a beauty.
> 
> Looks like i need a new tank urgently


We all know you will have one soon!



fesso clown said:


> IT Lives!!!!!
> 
> Yes, this is indeed an inspiration!


Thanks man. Im pleased at the moment 



kuopan said:


> wow gorgeous tank but gorgeous home also! the reno looksamazing. can't believe the change. looks like something off property brothers or something, haha


Thanks man, its been a lot of handwork. Worth it in the end


----------



## noy

deeznutz said:


> New FTS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]IMG_4608 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]


great looking tank!


----------



## deeznutz

Thanks man!


----------



## deeznutz

Picture time!

So it a been a while since I posted pics. Actually, I don't think I've ever posted sps picture in this thread. So here are some marcos. I'll post more as I go. I have a ton. lol
I also did a bunch of top down pics. I'll add those as well.

Ok, on to the pics!








[/URL]IMG_4926 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]IMG_4931 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]IMG_5299 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]IMG_5286 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]IMG_5277 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]IMG_5274 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]IMG_5273 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]IMG_5265 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]IMG_5264 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]IMG_5259 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]IMG_5258 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]IMG_5257 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]IMG_5254 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]IMG_5253 by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## reefjunkie86

Wow great pictures. Beautiful coloured sticks.


----------



## mokrytzki

Great thread. Even greater tank and reno. Well done on both fronts. 

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## FragCave

Beautiful what else can I say, great shots!!!


----------



## deeznutz

reefjunkie86 said:


> Wow great pictures. Beautiful coloured sticks.


Tank you.



mokrytzki said:


> Great thread. Even greater tank and reno. Well done on both fronts.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Thanks yo!



FragCave said:


> Beautiful what else can I say, great shots!!!


Thanks Alex


----------



## Cichlidrookie

*Basement Set Up*

Hey Deez

I read in another thread that you have a basement sump.

Can you show pics of your set up and how things run down there, very interested in how you made it work.

I think you have one of the best most clean streamline tanks on this forum and was wondering how your sump and mixing station work.

If you have time that would be GREATLY APPRECIATED.

Thanks


----------



## Rookie2013

Holy smokes reef at its best...great job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deeznutz

Cichlidrookie said:


> Hey Deez
> 
> I read in another thread that you have a basement sump.
> 
> Can you show pics of your set up and how things run down there, very interested in how you made it work.
> 
> I think you have one of the best most clean streamline tanks on this forum and was wondering how your sump and mixing station work.
> 
> If you have time that would be GREATLY APPRECIATED.
> 
> Thanks





Rookie2013 said:


> Holy smokes reef at its best...great job
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey guys, thanks for the compliments. I can and I will describe my basement sump as best as I can. Its my second basement set, although its not perfect and a mess; I will post some pics later tonight.


----------



## deeznutz

Ok, so here goes. My fish room, an area I can make a mess and just leave and not have to worry about my wife giving me crap for it.

I'll warn you guys, it still work in process, but it's fully functional. I have a few things I want to add and a few things I want to removed. Theres a 20amp dedicated circuit just for fish stuff 

Heres a pic of the work area and such. To the left, I have the almighty laundry sink. A must for a basement sump. If i could do it again, I'd look for a double wide sink. Something that I can set up a fragging tray over the sink.

Then comes the sump. I raised it off the ground for a few reasons.

First of all the return pump is pressure rate for 21 feet, but if the pump were to be located on the floor, it would have to pump around 15' of head. Return rate would have been very low about 400gph. Raising the sump 20"gets me to about 750gph which works for my setup. I didn't want to run a high wattage pump so the one I'm using is a Pan world NH-100px and draw rated for 90-115watt and fairly quite.

Secondly having the sump propped up still allows you to siphon water out of it at a decent rate where you can actually siphon out detritus.

And lastly, it makes working on the sump a lot easier on my back and not hunched over or on my knees.

The sump is basically a 125 long tank 72x18x18. I only have one baffle for the skimmer section and the rest of the sump is mainly for live rock. No micro bubbles as they dissipate by the time it moved from one end to the other. Another reason is I'm running a modified bean animal setup that runs the main drain at full siphon where there are no micro bubbles. I also have my auto top off connected directly from my rodi unit. I haven't topped off fresh water in 8 years 








[/URL]Fishroom. by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]Fishroom. by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]

Next is the back wall, I've incorporated a 20 gallon frag tank(recently) and its starting to do well and not grow algae lol. I'm running a Sun blaster 2x 24 watt t5 bulbs and a mp40 for flow.

I also have my dosing equipment on the left. It's an older GHL stand alone unit. Dosing ESV b-ionic. Although expensive, it works the best in my experience. I had my controller there as well, but the control head got wet when my frag tank overflowed. I left the snail guard off the drain  and a snail got in. Unfortuanlty I set the control head down on the counter in front of the frag tank. I need a new control head now, hence why I'm using a light timer.








[/URL]Fishroom. by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]







[/URL]Fishroom. by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]

Heres my work station, where I do all my testing and data logging. I also do my fraggin here as well. I'd like to put up a large dry erased board as well to keep track of things on the fly. Im usually a fairly neat and organized person, but for some reason this fish room just gets out of hand.








[/URL]Fishroom. by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]

My mixing station is just a 20g brute with a maxi jet. I usually don't run a heater as I find it doesn't impact the temp of the tank when I do water changes. 
I basically siphon out 4 five gallon buckets of water out of the skimmer section or frag tank while I'm pumping the fresh mix in. I plan on attaching a tee from the return pump straight into the drain. Also build a high stand for the newly mixed salt water so i can just gravity feed it back into the sump.








[/URL]Fishroom. by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]

Anything and everything work bench. Here I do all one my fish related, and not fish related stuff. You can see on the left the All IN ONE tank I built for my dad.
Just cycling it before I drop it off 

[







[/URL]Fishroom. by deeznutz398, on Flickr[/IMG]

Future plans

-More shelving
-New frag tank and Q tank
-Install a trough style drain so I can just wash down the floors and squeegee it dry.
-Gravity drain salt water mix tank
-tee off return to main drain for water changes
-wiring clean up and organizers.

So that's about it. I'm happy to answer and questions that might arise from this post.

Tanks for following 

-deez


----------



## Cichlidrookie

Wow I tought I loved your tank but your basement is even more impressive. 
Your wife must be the most understanding wife/spouse on this forum. Lol. 

Thanks for taking the time for showing us your set up. 

Do you use chemical filtration?
GFO?
Carbon?

thanks again.


----------



## Rookie2013

Super sexy working station..luv it...Can you tell me where did you get those spa flex hoses from. I am looking for a 3/4" for my return plumbing of my fragtank. Thanks.


----------



## deeznutz

Cichlidrookie said:


> Wow I tought I loved your tank but your basement is even more impressive.
> Your wife must be the most understanding wife/spouse on this forum. Lol.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time for showing us your set up.
> 
> Do you use chemical filtration?
> GFO?
> Carbon?
> 
> thanks again.


Thanks man, it's a great place to get away from the wife and kids. I believe in simplicity and functionally in this hobby. Lets face it, noone likes husbandry. So why not make it as easy as possible? No more are the days on lugging out 5 gallon buckets to siphon out water, just to drag them to the washroom to dump them down the drain.

I used strong skimming from my BK Alpha 250, bio-pellets and a ton of Live rock. I'm also debating on this Siporax?

I used to run a lot carbon and gfo, but I spotted for months. Now I just run a few table spoons of GFO and carbon passively in the sump here and there.



Rookie2013 said:


> Super sexy working station..luv it...Can you tell me where did you get those spa flex hoses from. I am looking for a 3/4" for my return plumbing of my fragtank. Thanks.


Thanks man, you can get it at any hot tub, pool supply place. I don't think 3/4 is common size for them though.

-dan


----------



## Rookie2013

deeznutz said:


> Thanks man, it's a great place to get away from the wife and kids. I believe in simplicity and functionally in this hobby. Lets face it, noone likes husbandry. So why not make it as easy as possible? No more are the days on lugging out 5 gallon buckets to siphon out water, just to drag them to the washroom to dump them down the drain.
> 
> I used strong skimming from my BK Alpha 250, bio-pellets and a ton of Live rock. I'm also debating on this Siporax?
> 
> I used to run a lot carbon and gfo, but I spotted for months. Now I just run a few table spoons of GFO and carbon passively in the sump here and there.
> 
> Thanks man, you can get it at any hot tub, pool supply place. I don't think 3/4 is common size for them though.
> 
> -dan


Thanks Dan yeah 3/4 is a rare size they usually sell 2" and all its all good I am going to go with threaded vinyl tube...how do u get skimmer going with Biopellets running. I had them running and my skimmer didn't do any skimming and when I stopped BP my skimmer is back on...weird

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deeznutz

Thats weird, most people get very thick dark skim mate. Did you have the output from the biopellets discharge right into the skimmers input?

Thats what Ive done and what most people do.


----------



## Rookie2013

deeznutz said:


> Thats weird, most people get very thick dark skim mate. Did you have the output from the biopellets discharge right into the skimmers input?
> 
> Thats what Ive done and what most people do.


Yep I did the same as well and trust me I did not get any skimmate..as soon as I took it off the skimmer started thick skimming again and corals are responding good with growth tips...I am not sure but maybe becus I had 3 reactors running at the same time...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie2013

Your tank is stunning. I really like the dimensions gives you a lot of room...great job overall....are you still running those radions at 75% and how high are they from the surface of the water?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cb1021

Hey deez

I really like that AIO cube you built for your dad. Do you have a particular source for the plexiglass sheet you used? I'm looking to build a AIO myself but no idea where to get plexiglass...


----------



## deeznutz

Thanks man, I had some left overs laying around. Try plastic world.

-dan


----------

